# What up killers!



## dave1 (Sep 19, 2011)

Was just reading some of the posts and liked what I saw.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 19, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*dave1* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## gymrat09091974 (Sep 19, 2011)

Welcome bro. Lots of good info here


----------



## IronAddict (Sep 19, 2011)

dave1 said:


> Was just reading some of the posts and liked what I saw.



That's just the tip of the iceburg, Dave1. You stumbled upon the best BBing site out there. Not only are these guys the most knowledgable on bbing, but the most well rounded people you'll ever want to know. Ask anything, and your sure to get answer.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Sep 19, 2011)

Welcome to IM.


----------



## DLEATO (Sep 19, 2011)

Welcome!!


----------



## sofargone561 (Sep 19, 2011)

IronAddict said:


> That's just the tip of the iceburg, Dave1. You stumbled upon the best BBing site out there. Not only are these guys the most knowledgable on bbing, but the most well rounded people you'll ever want to know. Ask anything, and your sure to get answer.


 x2 welcome


BTW on the whole killers thing.. i plead the 5th


----------



## IronAddict (Sep 19, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> x2 welcome
> 
> 
> BTW on the whole killers thing.. i plead the 5th



Okay. But, this is how it works. I'll get you on conspiracy.


----------



## sofargone561 (Sep 19, 2011)

IronAddict said:


> Okay. But, this is how it works. I'll get you on conspiracy.


 not quite sure what u mean but ok


----------



## IronAddict (Sep 19, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> not quite sure what u mean but ok



The law, baby. 

That's what it's designed to do.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 20, 2011)

Big welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## swollen (Sep 20, 2011)

What's up brah.!, welcome to the forum!


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Sep 21, 2011)

Welcome to IM.  This is a great place to learn all you need to know about body building and proper supplementation.  Great folks here willing to help, just have thick skin and learn to laugh.  Check out the banners.   See you around!


V/R
Chris


----------



## dtrizzle (Sep 21, 2011)

howdy!


----------



## grynch888 (Sep 22, 2011)

welcome


----------



## ted8541 (Sep 22, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Gena Marie (Sep 26, 2011)

Welcome to the board


----------

